# New (to me) Bridgeport



## Rick_B (Dec 6, 2012)

I have recently been on a quest for a Bridgeport milling machine. After finding and then losing one - I found a Series 1 from 1962 with a 1 HP motor (step pulley) and 32" table. It seemed to be exactly what I wanted at a good price and delivered to my driveway for free.

As promised in another thread - here's some pictures of what I bought - I will say the "rust" appears much worse in the pictures than in real life. Also - I realize the way it was moved is not recommended but the owner caught me unprepared.

Pictures of the machine at its original site












and a few of the delivery















I started the table removal and didn't it start to snow - not much but enough to halt progress. I'll finish that up today and start to figure out how to get it 25' into the basement.

I'm sure you'll be seeing lots more questions in the future.  In fact I already statrted a Vise thread 

Rick​


----------



## Kickstart (Dec 6, 2012)

Keep an eye on ebay for BP vises, last time I looked I believe there were some in your area.

Nice toy, good luck with it and getting it in your basement.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats Rick!  Always fun times bringing a new toy home!   Be safe getting it down there.   BTW If your interested, I have an original BP vice with the swivel base.  Recently picked up a nice Kurt at auction so I could part with this one.


----------



## johnny99 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a later model Bridgeport myself. You will spend a bit of cash on tooling to be able to do stuff but in the end you will have a lot of fun. Great machine, enjoy


John


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 16, 2012)

Well everything has been cleaned up and reassembled. I still need to roll it back about 18", clean up the kurt vise, get some vise keys and install the vfd when it arrives. Here's apicture as I received it




And a few after a general clean up and surface rust removal







Rick


----------



## Kennyd (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great Rick!


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2012)

Real nice Rick, looks like a great addition to the shop!

David


----------



## Rick_B (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks guys - it is not like me to limit the amount of rebuild I do  typically I would tear it down to imdividual pieces,'clea everything, paint, replace bearimgs, etc.  in this case I decided to just etmit running and see what it really needed. rebuilding this momster would/will bve a huge ti,e'comsu,er amd a logistical nightmare.  Maybe someday :

Rick


----------

